# Looking For Qc Gear Sources.



## Wisrianni (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey all this is my first post, i have a Craftsman 12 inch lathe model 101.28980 with the QC gear set. When i bought it the drive gear was seized on the shaft and the little key broke off. this is one of the gears i need lol. However i don't want to spend $100 on a small 2o tooth gear.


The other gear is the larger 45 tooth gear on the other handle for the carriage feed it was missing 2 teeth. this is the one here.



i dont want to spend$240 on 2 small gears. any help would be appreciated. ive thought of turning the small gear into a keyway and putting a small key in there. let me know what you all think thanks in advance

look below for links. i am too new to this site to post links in my posts...


----------



## Wisrianni (Jan 13, 2016)

this is the 45 tooth gear for the carriage feed

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/cra...13X/0009/101/model-10128980/0247/0728000.html


----------



## Wisrianni (Jan 13, 2016)

This is the quick change 20 tooth gear. 


http://www.searspartsdirect.com/cra...523/0009/101/model-10128980/0247/0728000.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 13, 2016)

http://www.bostongear.com/ 
http://www.altraliterature.com/brands.asp?brandid=3#cat9
http://www.altraliterature.com/pdfs/Spur Gears 17-62.pdf

Some machining required...


----------



## Wisrianni (Jan 13, 2016)

just a little machining required, thanks for the site. that last one will come in handy. and ive thought of grinding my own gears, however i dont want to spend the cash on a indexing head.


----------



## great white (Jan 13, 2016)

Atlas used to sell a little tool that went in the milling attachment for making gears. Or maybe it was blueprints, can't remember exactly. There's a not very good picture of it in one on the lathe manuals I've downloaded under the "attachments" chapter.

Basically a shaft in a bearing block.

One end had an indexing stop and you put the gear you wanted to replicate on that end. Your blank went on the other and you spun a gear cutter on an arbour that went between centers.the stop on the gear end would index the blank end and then it was just a matter of cutting. Handy little thing if you had enough of a gear left to replicate.

Would be pretty easy to make one of those little tools out of inexpensive scraps.

Assuming you already had the cutter and milling attachment that is....bit of money there.


----------



## Rob (Jan 13, 2016)

You might try giving Atlas (Clausing) a call. There prices are usually a lot cheaper than Sears.  The gear cutting attachment was just a blue print and the still sell it. I recently purchased it and the price was around $5.00.


----------



## great white (Jan 13, 2016)

Rob said:


> You might try giving Atlas (Clausing) a call. There prices are usually a lot cheaper than Sears.  The gear cutting attachment was just a blue print and the still sell it. I recently purchased it and the price was around $5.00.


I actually wouldn't mind getting that.I was going to try and just build it from the picture, doesn't look too complicated.

Was it ground mailed to you or was it electronic?

Mailing stuff to Canada from the US can get sketchy (ie: pricey) depending on which way they send it....


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 13, 2016)

Here is another source for gears.  http://www.sdp-si.com/web/html/products.htm


----------



## Mondo (Jan 13, 2016)

If you purchase generic gears for the QCGB be aware that Atlas QCGBs have 16 dp gears on the left side of the box (internal gears), but the right side gears are 20 dp.  (dp = Diametral Pitch).

Spiral_Chips


----------



## oldscouser (Jan 13, 2016)

Have you considered using a gear made from Hostaform for the 45 tooth gear? Hostaform is an engineering plastic. Here in the UK a 45 tooth, mod 1.25 (metric, sorry, but about the same size as 20 dp), can be bought for £6 or less - say about $9. Perhaps in the US imperial gears are available in Hostaform.

http://bit.ly/1OrfuUk


----------



## Rob (Jan 13, 2016)

Not sure about a source for the one with the key in it 10-1523.  I think I would still try and give atlas a call.  I know that they are cheaper sometimes than buying used.  Phone # 800-323-0972.  The internal key would be an issue to making or modifying another gear. Maybe brooch a keyway and tig weld in a key.

Here is a source of a gear that might work for the 45t if the face is wide enough. http://www.amazon.com/Ametric®-S2045-Steel-Teeth-Projection/dp/B00DC3X0UE

As spiral_chips mentioned the gears on the right side are 20db and  all are 14.5 degree pressure angle.


----------



## Gunner (Jan 13, 2016)

If your original 20T gear was seized on the shaft, odds are that the internal key was already sheared off.  Two or three people either here or on the Yahoo A-C Group have reported successfully broaching a new keyway and silver soldering a 1/8" square key into it.  And cleaning up with a jeweler's file until it was a slip fit on the shaft.  I would recommend breaking the sharp corners of the keyway about 1.32" x 45 deg. before installing the key.


----------



## Rob (Jan 13, 2016)

great white said:


> I actually wouldn't mind getting that.I was going to try and just build it from the picture, doesn't look too complicated.
> 
> Was it ground mailed to you or was it electronic?
> 
> Mailing stuff to Canada from the US can get sketchy (ie: pricey) depending on which way they send it....



It was ground mailed to me. It is a regular blueprint and regular blueprint size. It was $5.00 dollars even and shipping was $6.10. Not sure about sending to Canada.


----------



## Wisrianni (Jan 13, 2016)

Rob said:


> Not sure about a source for the one with the key in it 10-1523.  I think I would still try and give atlas a call.  I know that they are cheaper sometimes than buying used.  Phone # 800-323-0972.  The internal key would be an issue to making or modifying another gear. Maybe brooch a keyway and tig weld in a key.
> 
> Here is a source of a gear that might work for the 45t if the face is wide enough. http://www.amazon.com/Ametric®-S2045-Steel-Teeth-Projection/dp/B00DC3X0UE
> 
> As spiral_chips mentioned the gears on the right side are 20db and  all are 14.5 degree pressure angle.




Wow man thanks for the ideas. That was the best idea i thought of too was to broach a new key way into the gear and solder or tig a new key in there and clean up the shaft a bit as the key did shear off and spun itself into a sieze on the shaft.


----------



## Wisrianni (Jan 13, 2016)

Rob said:


> Not sure about a source for the one with the key in it 10-1523.  I think I would still try and give atlas a call.  I know that they are cheaper sometimes than buying used.  Phone # 800-323-0972.  The internal key would be an issue to making or modifying another gear. Maybe brooch a keyway and tig weld in a key.
> 
> Here is a source of a gear that might work for the 45t if the face is wide enough. http://www.amazon.com/Ametric®-S2045-Steel-Teeth-Projection/dp/B00DC3X0UE
> 
> As spiral_chips mentioned the gears on the right side are 20db and  all are 14.5 degree pressure angle.




Thats a good idea with the amazon one. Ill have some searching to do tonight. And decide what to do.


----------



## Wisrianni (Jan 13, 2016)

oldscouser said:


> Have you considered using a gear made from Hostaform for the 45 tooth gear? Hostaform is an engineering plastic. Here in the UK a 45 tooth, mod 1.25 (metric, sorry, but about the same size as 20 dp), can be bought for £6 or less - say about $9. Perhaps in the US imperial gears are available in Hostaform.
> 
> http://bit.ly/1OrfuUk


Interesting idea. Id have to look into it.


----------



## Wisrianni (Jan 13, 2016)

Spiral_Chips said:


> If you purchase generic gears for the QCGB be aware that Atlas QCGBs have 16 dp gears on the left side of the box (internal gears), but the right side gears are 20 dp.  (dp = Diametral Pitch).
> 
> Spiral_Chips


Thats exactly right. I measured them last night and i said hmm these dont match up and i thought that was a bit odd but the are from two different sides. The bigger one is from the carriage feed (right) and the small one is from the left.


----------



## Wisrianni (Jan 13, 2016)

great white said:


> Atlas used to sell a little tool that went in the milling attachment for making gears. Or maybe it was blueprints, can't remember exactly. There's a not very good picture of it in one on the lathe manuals I've downloaded under the "attachments" chapter.
> 
> Basically a shaft in a bearing block.
> 
> ...


I want to try my hand at cutting my own gears. I mean come on we all should atleast attempt it seeing as how they were made on a mill or lathe to begin with. Lol
Its like when you purchase a lathe or mill you have no excuses because you can make the parts.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jan 13, 2016)

Lots of Atlas stuff here.
http://www.mymachineshop.net/


----------



## dgehricke (Feb 11, 2016)

I found this article on Popular mechanics web site no copyright notice that I can find so I guess its ok.
dgehricke


----------



## Nitmare67 (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm going though the same thing as you guys. I'm restoring at Atlas that probably should have went to the graveyard lol. But its getting there. I cant bring myself to spend that kind of money on a few gears. I could buy a complete qcgb for just a little more. Thanks for sharing all of the info on the gears guys. That just made my life 100x easier


----------



## Rob (Feb 20, 2016)

Atlas also sells the blueprints for a gear cutting attachment that is used with there milling attachment.  I recently purchased it for $5 plus shipping.


----------

